# give away english setter pup/ all gone



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a 7 month old english setter male for giveaway if interested call 701-541-1289 Fargo nd ask for kevin


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

May I ask why you are giving it away? Bloodlines? Hunting ability? Pics?


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

He is the last of the litter and I just want him to go to someone that will hunt him. His father is RU CH Havelock Citation his mother is Dakota Sunrise she is out of T's gunrunner x Bergs Best Bet Grandfathers are Tekoa Mountian Sunrise and Hicks Rising Son. I believe he will be a excellent hunter he is showing the instincts well behaved mothers hips are certified as many champions and feild trial hall of famer in his background. I have 3 setter my self or I would keep him if you would like to talk call 541 1289 kevin


----------

